# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ήρθε το πρώτο ζεβράκι

## nikolas_23

:Happy0196: σημερα με μεγαλη χαρα  ειδα το πρωι το πρωτο ζεβρακι απο την δευτερη γεννα καθε φορα που βγαινει ενα πουλακι απο το αυγο ειναι σαν να ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βγαζω χαχαχαχ φωτο θα ανεβασω αργοτερα :Youpi:

----------


## serafeim

Αμαρτια νικολα αμαρτια...
εκανες θεμα χωρις φωτογραφιες..
μας κρατας σε αγωνια τοσες ωρες... δεν ντρεπεσαι?
εμενα καλα αλλα τις κοπελιες που θελουν? αχ αχ αχ αχ....

----------


## jk21

να το χαιρεσαι και καλη συνεχεια !!! συντομα φωτο απο τη   φαμιλια 
 :wink:

----------


## mirsini_st

χιχιχιιχι  εγω ειδα φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!μολις γυρισα απο τη συναντηση!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

αχαχαχαχαχαχα  σωστα κατσε να βγουν ολα και θα βαλω και φωτο το ενα απο αυτα που θα ταισω στο χερι

----------


## vagelis76

Επιλεκτικά της έδειχνες Νικόλα στη παρέα τις φώτο?????
Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπαααα !!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και εγω δεν είδα φωτο.Να σου ζήσει καλή συνέχεια Νίκο

----------


## nikolas_23

επιλεκτικα δεν κανω τπτ χαχαχαχα απλα ηταν τοσα που καναμε χτες και δεν μπορουσα σας μαζεψω ολους να  δειτε την καμερα χαχαχαχαχ σε 3 μερες αρχιζει και το ταισμα του  απο τα χερακια μου αυτο δεν θα φυγει και θα ερθει παλια σαν το αλλο αλλα δεν θα την κανει απο κοντα μου στιγμη χαχααχαχα

----------


## vagelis76

Νικολάκη ...?????
φώτο αγόρι μου,ξεχνάς .......

----------


## nikolas_23

δεν ξεχναω ρε σι αυτα τα πουλια θα με τρελανουν βγηκε το σαββατο το πρωτο και τα αλλα 2 βγηκαν σημερα μεγαλη διαφορα...και ακομα ειναι ενα που τωρα σπαει το αυγο σιγα σιγα θα εναβασω σε λιγο  φωτο

----------


## nikolas_23

οριστε αυτα ειναι απο την πρωτη γεννα χωρις αυτο που γυρναει ελευθερο

και αυτα ειναι η νεα γεννα δεν ειναι φατσες?




θα βαζω φωτο οσο μεγαλωνουν τα 2 θα τα ταισουν οι γονεις και τα 2 εγω ελπιζω να τα καταφερω  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ω ναι εβαλες φωτογραφιες να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Ψυχούλες μου !!!!!!
βλέπω ανοιχτή πόρτα...και ετούτα πάνε και έρχονται???????
Πολύ περίεργο το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς ε ??Μου θυμίζει ανθοσύνθεση .

Να σού ζήσουν Νικολίνο και να τα δείς να φεύγουν και να ξανάρχονται !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

ευχαριστω πολυ βαγγελη αυτη η φωλια δεν ειναι τπτ που να δεις την πρωτη που εκαναν να παθεις ειναι καλος αυτος αχαχαχαχα δες εδω την 3η φωτο

----------


## Pardalw...

γουτσου γουτσου!!μωρακια μικρουλια!!!αγαπουλακια!!
να σου ζησουν νικολα!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυξάνεστε και πληθύνεστε.Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά σου. :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## nikolas_23

ευχαριστω παιδια  :Happy:

----------


## nikolas_23

ηρθε η ωρα να βαλω ακομα μερικες εδω να δειτε πως τα εχω μεγαλωσει τελικα πηρα 3 μικρα 


να και το ενα που μεγαλωσε  πρωτα απο τα αλλα μιας και βγηκε 3 μερες πριν απο αυτα



θα βαλω και αλλες  οσο μεγαλωνουν

----------


## serafeim

τρελααααααααα!!!!
φανταστικα.. να σου ζησουν νικολαρααααα!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ειναι τελεια!!!! Μπραβο που τα καταφερνεις! Εγω να σου πω θα φοβομουν θα αφηνα τη μαμα τους να κανει τη δουλεια! Είναι τοσο μικρα κ φαινονται τοσο ευθραυστα!

----------


## nikolas_23

τα 2 τα πηρα 3ων ημερων

----------


## serafeim

μαμα νικολα χαχαχ... μπραβο σου!!

----------


## ria

ελεος βρε παιδι μου 2 φωτο εβαλες ολες κιολες..να σου ζησουν τα μωρα σε φωναζουν μαμα?????.κανονισε τωρα που θα πεταχτω αυτη την βδομαδα να μπει κανενα μες την τσαντα μου και να ψαχνεις να το βρεις ετσι οπως τα εμαθες..οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα ξεσυνηθισα με το μπιπ μπιπ και δεν θα αντεξω να το ακουω!!!!!!!!!χαχαχα

----------


## nikolas_23

χαχαχαχαχααχα αυτες εχω προλαβει να βαλω θα εχει και αλλες αργοτερα σηεμρα η μανα τους εκανε καινουρια αυγα αχχαχχαχαχαχα με αγαπουν τα πουλακια μου

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Νικολα....
πολυ ωραιος!!!!
Να σου ζησουν τα μωρα σου!!!!!

----------


## mirsini_st

τι καλουλια τα τρομπετακια!!!!!!!!μια σταλια ειναι!

----------


## nikolas_23

και νατα τα μωρακια εγιναν πετουμενα τρομπετακια

----------


## Pardalw...

χαχαχαχα..φατσουλες!!! γλυκαα !!!

----------


## ria

να πω οτι εγω που τα ζουλιξα ...απο κοντα ειναι ακομη πιο ομορφα...ειδικα το κρεμ!!!!!!!!

----------


## natasa35

ειναι τελεια!!!!!!!!!!
εμενα τα δικα μου ειναι 8 ημερων...αλλα δεν μπορω να τα δω καλα μεσα στη φωλια τους.

----------


## zack27

Νικολα να σου ζησουν!!!!πανεμορφα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο να σου ζήσουν. :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Efthimis98

Περασαν λιγες μερας αλλα δεν πειραζει ας σου ευχηθω.........αντε να σου ζησουν και να πανε ολα καλα..............  :Happy:

----------


## nikolas_23

παιδια για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα οριστε η το ιδιο ζευγαρι στην τριτη και τελευταια γεννα του για φετος με ακομα εναν παιδι λιγο διαφορετικο απο τα αλλα δεν ειναι και τελειες φωτο αλλα δειτε μια φωλια λιγο διαφορετικη με απο ολα μεσα ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν....

----------


## Marilenaki

Να σου ζησουν Νικο! Πολυ ωραια φωλια και ειναι αφασια που ειναι ολα μαζεμενα! Γκουλντιαν μωρο ειναι το πρασινο?

----------


## nikolas_23

ευχαριστω Μαριλενακι.ναι gouldian ειναι...εχουν πολυ πλακα

----------


## Marilenaki

Να τα χαιρεσαι!  :Happy:  
εχουν πολυ πλακα τωρα που μεγαλωσαν και ειναι ολα μαζι!

----------


## nikolas_23

δεν χωρανε μεσα ρε αχαχαχαχ 3 μικρα ζεβρα 2 γονεις και ενα goyldian που να μπουν ολα μεσα εκει χαχαχαχαχ τρελοκομεια

----------


## Pardalw...

να τα χαιρεσαι πατερα!!!κουκλιααα ολα!! :Happy:

----------


## nikolas_23

ευχαριστω κορη μου χαχαχααχ

----------


## panaisompatsos

Πολύ όμορφες οι φώτος, να τα χαίρεσαι Νικόλα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε να τα χαιρεσαι και να υα καμαρωνεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ειναι οντως απιθανα....Αντε να γεννανε και τα δικα μου σιγα σιγα

----------


## nikolas_23

ευχαριστω παιδια παντως ηταν πολυ δυσκολο τα πηρα απο πολυ μωρα και ηθελαν ολη την ωρα  μαζι να τα εχω...

----------

